# electric panel access



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We are trying to figure out how to maintain access for our electrical panel... This is what we have.

Electric panel is behind our new double wall with a removable panel to access... Our problem is I am almost positive the first reflection point will be where the panel access is. How have others dealt with this? We were planning on wrapping some frames with GOM for the complete room, and having acoustic treatments behind them. From what I understand the electrical panel must be easily accessible. How do I make it easily accessible while at the same time taking care of the first reflection? Another issue is how do I mark it so the Fire Dept would know that is where it is without making it be a distraction when watching a movie (the screen ends a little over 1' from the wall)?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Can we see a picture? It sound like to me that you could make a French cleat on the panal cover & hang your acoustic panal right on it. Not only would it conceal the panal, it could be lifted off when you need easy access to it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Can we see a picture? It sound like to me that you could make a French cleat on the panal cover & hang your acoustic panal right on it. Not only would it conceal the panal, it could be lifted off when you need easy access to it.


This was the best pic I could get as we have no lights in there as of today... When we get the drywall up we will build the soffits with lights. It is very hard to see where the door is so I drew a large black circle around it. If you look closely you can see a thin crack around the door which is where the hole is.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am thinking along the same lines as Quenten - make an acoustical panel that can be easily removed. When you are not actively using the room, leave the panel off. That way, you do not have to mark it at all.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I am thinking along the same lines as Quenten - make an acoustical panel that can be easily removed. When you are not actively using the room, leave the panel off. That way, you do not have to mark it at all.


Never thought of leaving it off when I am not using the room... That is an excellent idea! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Never thought of leaving it off when I am not using the room... That is an excellent idea! :T


I have one every decade - guess the next four years are a waste...


----------

